# Graco Pressure Roller...



## Infinity Remodeling (Jun 18, 2010)

Just wanted to give a quick review on the pressure roller. We do a lot of vacant properties and this things works amazingly well. With a decent spray rig you can fly through with one color then go back and add a few accent walls. We use it when we flip houses and repaint our rentals. No mess. It paid for itself the first day we used it...before lunch! I know most of you probably do a lot more upscale custom work than we do so may not work for you, but for us, wish I would've been using this setup years ago. Just tweak the pressure to your liking and trigger away. Great workout as well because you never stop! Only paint related product I've ever been happy with from HD...besides empty 5 gallon bucket


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:thumbup: I got one too :clap:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have a couple of them. They do work good for some stuff. I dont like them in occupied houses with furniture though. Vacant places? Sure.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, I have used, and have one that has cob webs on it. Not worth the trouble and does not do as clean a job as a good roller and spray set up.Main this is too heavy and too much drag on the walls.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

To me it seems like you roll slower with them. Do you still back roll?


----------

